# Schwinn Tempo 1988 Whats it worth?



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

1988 Schwinn Tempo 53cm Road Bike


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

looks like it's in really nice condition, but I certainly wouldn't pay $320 (or $360) for it.

for me, $200-ish would be tops.

however, if you really like this particular bike for some reason..even at $250-300, it gets you in the game for not very much dough.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking to use it for a rain/cloudy weather commuter and save my CAAD from the abuse.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks like a nice bike.


Makes me want to find my LaBamba album though.

I like it.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Used Le Tours go for $200-$275 around here, with original components. Tenax was a mid-level Columbus frame (same frame as on my Le Tour). That bike has some nice upgrades. For what you want it for, I'd say it's worth it, if it fits you.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

The frame looks to be in excellent condition and with the exception of the saddle and tires. This is how the bike came new. It is period correct and the components look in very good condition. In 1988 Schwinn did not make a Super Sport and the Tempo was second in line of their performance bikes. IMO, this is well worth the price they are asking and would bring $500 on ebay. Tenex was a seamless tubing from Coloumbus and rides very nicely. It is a smooth and is easy to ride all day, The color was their Italian theme.

The 105 grouppo performed very well and was, IMO, an improvement over the previous model 600. This would be a wonderful addition to anyone's stable.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

I had one of those. Same color too. It was nice riding and fun. I called mine a Schwinelli.


----------

